# Official SMF August 2010 Throwdown



## sumosmoke (Aug 1, 2010)

_*TWO GREAT PRIZES ARE NOW ON THE TABLE FOR THE AUGUST 2010 TD!!!*_

*Judges Award:* basket of sauces and other goodies (valued at $50)
*People's vote award:* A-MAZE-N-SMOKER
This month's code word is: tastylicious

 WIKI with Official SMF Rules

Looking for some creative entries that feature a smoked brisket. Entries may consist of points, flats, or both together.

_*Pastrami is not eligible for this TD*_ (as that may be a separate one altogether, in the future)

*Entries are due to Sumosmoke by 11:59pm EST - 8/31/10*

_*Good Luck!!!*_


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2010)

Now this one will be really interesting I bet. I can't wait for the differant recipes to come out of this one.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great choice. There should be some great entries here.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 1, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now this one will be really interesting I bet. I can't wait for the differant recipes to come out of this one.


Mark - you've got some culinary skills ... when are you going to sneak into one of these and show us the goods?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 1, 2010)

I could very easily get addicted to this throw down thing, it's just so much fun to see what creativeness is gonna show up!


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2010)

Brisket huh....this should be interesting.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump Bump...


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I could very easily get addicted to this throw down thing, it's just so much fun to see what creativeness is gonna show up!


So what part of the squirrel is the brisket?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL meateater! I'd say it's my hiney, but I don't think there's such a thing as a 437 pound brisket! It's the gravity defying brisket! No, wait, it's the bigfoot brisket! Or, is it the lochness brisket! It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a SQUIRREL!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> LOL meateater! I'd say it's my hiney, but I don't think there's such a thing as a 437 pound brisket! It's the gravity defying brisket! No, wait, it's the bigfoot brisket! Or, is it the lochness brisket! It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a SQUIRREL!


I think I just pee'd my pants LOL!!!


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok If I  do this one I"m gonna have to dig deep in the piggy bank and the thinkin bank cause nothing is really jumpin out at me...I just keep seein 15lbs of meat and nothing to make it special..come on Lugz...think outside the box!!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Aug 4, 2010)

I have never entered a Throwdown, but i have been wanting to do a brisket again (havent had one since April) so maybe i will finally enter...


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 7, 2010)

***Prize Update***

Fellow SMF Member, and inventor of the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, TJohnson - has been generous enough to offer one of his products to the winner of the monthly TD events. 

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER product page

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER website

That being said, this prize will be offered to the winner of the People's Choice poll.


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> ***Prize Update***
> 
> Fellow SMF Member, and inventor of the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, TJohnson - has been generous enough to offer one of his products to the winner of the monthly TD events.
> 
> ...


Now that's a dandy prize.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 7, 2010)

Go Todd!

This guy is sooo awesome. I mean really, how could his stuff not be great when there is such a nice guy behind it all. Thanks Todd for all you have done to help me become a better smoker. I'll send you my therapy bill because all I think about is cold smoking with my Amaze-N-Smoker! LOL!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 8, 2010)

***2nd Prize Update!!***

Beer-B-Q was provided a beautiful basket of goodies ($50 value) to Tukson, the runner up of the 4th of July TD. 

I'm pleased to announce that Beer-B-Q has stepped up to the plate again, and is co-sponsoring the August 2010 TD!

The winner of the Judges' Award will receive a basket of goodies (similar to the one Tukson received) valued at $50!! *Thanks, Paul!*

_*TWO GREAT PRIZES ARE NOW ON THE TABLE FOR THE AUGUST 2010 TD!!!*_

*Judges Award:* basket of sauces and other goodies (valued at $50)
*People's vote award:* A-MAZE-N-SMOKER


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## squirrel (Aug 15, 2010)

Smokin' some brisket today! I must admit, this really is a challenge, because I'm not a big fan of brisket. I have tried it at some of the best brisket places out there, but just don't really like that much. I'm more of a pork kinda gal when it comes to smoking. BUT - just because I don't like it doesn't mean my heart's not in it!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 15, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Smokin' some brisket today! I must admit, this really is a challenge, because I'm not a big fan of brisket.


i'm with you and that's why i'll sit this one out.........now chuckies on the other hand!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't tried chuckies chefrob, that's next on the menu!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 15, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I haven't tried chuckies chefrob, that's next on the menu!


you know the saying...........

"once you've tried chuckies.....you'll forget all the other f.........um, sorry this is a family site.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> LOL meateater! I'd say it's my hiney, but I don't think there's such a thing as a 437 pound brisket! It's the gravity defying brisket! No, wait, it's the bigfoot brisket! Or, is it the lochness brisket! It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a SQUIRREL!


C'mon Cheryl,

This looks like it's gonna end up at Squirrelzilla again!!!

But while you're here, maybe you can help me by telling me what part of a woman is a "Yet"?

The other day, I read that a woman was accidentally shot with a bow & arrow.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They said the arrow was still in her yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

BTW: I can't wait to see all the Briskets!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I sure hope I never get shot in my "Yet" with a bow and arrow! That could smart a tad. And I always heard if ya touch it you'll go blind.

Chuckie, chuckie bo buckie, banana fanna... never mind. I'm gonna get disqualified before I even become qualified.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to learn presentation...if I knew good presentation I woulda won July..and if Meateatr had come down with botulism..AND..Squirrel choked on a nut LOL 

I'm skeered to ask what you can do to make a brisket fancy LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> I need to learn presentation...if I knew good presentation I woulda won July..and if Meateatr had come down with botulism..AND..Squirrel choked on a nut LOL
> 
> I'm skeered to ask what you can do to make a brisket fancy LOL


LOL---Great post Lugnutz----Thanks for the laugh!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Aug 16, 2010)

Lug! That's funny, I haven't choked on a nut in a while







I would be more than happy to give you some tips on presentation (I kinda do stuff like that for a living) just shoot me a PM, I may sit this one out, not sure yet though. I can give you tips on lighting, camera setting, and plating.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to say that I really did not mean for the above post to come off as cocky, it just so happens that I do food pics for a living so I don't think I should enter these throwdowns, well, because it's all about the pics when it boils down to it. For goodness sakes, if it were about taste I probably wouldn't make it to the finals! I mean, yea, I do cook the food and I am a creative person, but I do have an advantage when it comes to the plating and photos. That's all. Maybe I should apply for a Judge position instead. LOL!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I don't think I should enter these throwdowns, well, because it's all about the pics when it boils down to it. but I do have an advantage when it comes to the plating and photos.


don't kid yerself.........i have 25+ yrs in the industry and it's no walk in the park for me. I also have been known to take a few shots here and there but it isn't always the prettiest pic that wins........the judges know a thing or two ('cept when i score less than 65! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and usually get it right. don't forget, there are some on this board who can throw it down pretty damn good!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 16, 2010)

Chefrob, I was in no way trying to insult anyone, only saying that a nice picture can help a person out. That's all. I certainly don't "kid myself" when it comes to any of this, nor do I take it lightly. I'm just saying that I have been doing food pics for many years and have had to take photos of stuff that I wouldn't eat and make it look beautiful. I agree that there are many, many who can throw down "pretty damn good". Including you sir. So, please accept my apologies if I came off snotty, as that was not my intention.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 16, 2010)

One last thing Chefrob, my comment about applying for a Judge postion was a JOKE! I stated that as a joke, because I do that sorta thing, not thinking everyone would take it literally. I have absolutely NO qualifications for such a position. Just for the record.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just like to see them all weather they are pretty or not.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree bmudd, ya gotta look at the content and read the description.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheryl,

You certainly don't seem cocky or snotty to me!

Just a character that is a lot of fun, makes some fancy unusual stuff that is good for us to learn, takes great pics, and is a little whacky to boot!

Don't change,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> I need to learn presentation...if I knew good presentation I woulda won July..and if Meateatr had come down with botulism..AND..Squirrel choked on a nut LOL
> 
> I'm skeered to ask what you can do to make a brisket fancy LOL


 Don't kid yourself, I ain't no Bobby flay. I've Flubbed a few and I ran a bbq joint years ago.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 17, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Chefrob, I was in no way trying to insult anyone............So, please accept my apologies if I came off snotty, as that was not my intention.


i will not accept your apology.............................cuz none is warranted! i didn't see where you were out of line..............the point i was trying to make was everyone should enter no matter what thier skill level is. these are anyone's to win or loose and if someone who is new to the game is on the fence............don't be! jump in and get dirty! some of these throwdows will most likely encourage some of us who are new to smoking (that would be me) to try new things that we just might not normally do.


> I would like to say that I really did not mean for the above post to come off as cocky,


 at first i thought this post was going to be about......................


> Lug! That's funny, I haven't choked on a nut in a while


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 19, 2010)

Two more weekends in the month, folks. Get those briskets smoked and enter the August contest! Two great prizes are up for grabs!


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

Bump for brisket!


----------



## caveman (Aug 21, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Smokin' some brisket today! I must admit, this really is a challenge, because I'm not a big fan of brisket. I have tried it at some of the best brisket places out there, but just don't really like that much. I'm more of a pork kinda gal when it comes to smoking. BUT - just because I don't like it doesn't mean my heart's not in it!


Those are the famous last words heard before someone enters a contest & kicks everyone's butt in it..............
 

Quote:


chefrob said:


> i'm with you and that's why i'll sit this one out.........now chuckies on the other hand!


What I said above......DOUBLED!
 


Lugnutz said:


> I need to learn presentation...if I knew good presentation I woulda won July..and if Meateatr had come down with botulism..AND..Squirrel choked on a nut LOL
> 
> I'm skeered to ask what you can do to make a brisket fancy LOL


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!  Give it a shot Lug.  The only thing that can go wrong is that you don't get to eat your entry.


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

_*BUMP!*_


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 24, 2010)

Time for another bump!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2010)

I cant wait to see what the creative juices will put together for this throwdown.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2010)

Only a few days left. Cant wait to see whats in store.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't wait!

Soon I'll be able to see what my Brisket should have looked like.

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Aug 29, 2010)

I just want to say good luck to all that have entered, I can't wait to see the yummies! I have been in the hospital for a while and just got home today, or else I woulda cooked up a ton of brisket and spanked some hiney pies! LOL! Actually, I don't care for brisket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  so I'll wait and see what's up for next month. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad to see you back We were worried about you.  And you still have a few days to do something to spank everyone


----------



## alblancher (Aug 29, 2010)

Now that's just not right!

Smoking fanatics that do not like Brisket!  Now I've heard just about everything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I just want to say good luck to all that have entered, I can't wait to see the yummies! I have been in the hospital for a while and just got home today, or else I woulda cooked up a ton of brisket and spanked some hiney pies! LOL! Actually, I don't care for brisket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering where you were----Was ready to put out APB for missing Squirrel!

Glad you're back!

Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like I'm gonna have to draw my entry, things just have not been in my favor this month.  Can't wait to see whats up for Sept tho.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cant wait to see the results of this month.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 30, 2010)

Tomorrow is the last day to get your entry in!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

Entries have ended for this month's contest.


----------

